# never seen before is it norm



## moneyman (Apr 25, 2007)

I have planted 14 seeds 2 days ago, 12 have cracked open and started pushing through the top. whats weird to me is that they are all yellow root, true leaves, everything. Is it something i did? Is it the seeds? Is it the type of weed? I don't know what kind it is    
:bump: .    

THANKS


----------



## bowlin high (Apr 25, 2007)

My guess is that it has something to do with the strain.  The genetics of the plant probably determine something like that.  Do you have a picture we could look at?


----------



## moneyman (Apr 25, 2007)

hope so hope I got some good stuff.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 25, 2007)

well if is not good at least is wierd good luck my friend and any help we are here it sound like you have a good start 12 of 14 ask and youll see peace


----------



## DRILLS (May 4, 2007)

I Just Got Some White Widow Seeds That I Ordered On The Internet About 2 Weeks Ago And I Put Them All In Toilet Paper To Germinate Them.
The Next Day Most Of Them Cracked And When I Was Putting Them From The Toilet Paper To The Growing Medium I Noticed That One Of My Seeds Had Two Im Serious 2 Two White Tips Coming Out Of Them!!!!
What The Heck?!?!?! Its That Normal Because I Cracked/germinated Thousands Of Seeds And This Is The First Time That I Have Ever Seen This Happen.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 11, 2007)

doesn`t sound "normal", just a genetic mutation probably.weird, be good to see how it would grow?


----------



## patandy (Jun 5, 2007)

how long should the root be before planting...i have herd conflicting reports about this issue.....


----------



## DRILLS (Jun 5, 2007)

as soon as the root tip appears!! BUT MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT TOUCH THE WHITE TIP!!!!! I USE TWEEZERS AND I MAKE SURE THAT I ONLY GRAB IT BY BOTH SIDES OF THE SEED AND THEN I PLACE IT ONTO MY SOIL AND THEN I VERY VERY LIGHTLY SPRINKLE SOME SOIL OVER THE TOP. AND AS FOR THE WATERING...WELL JUST USE A SPRAY BOTTLE AND ONLY SPRAY 2-3 SQUIRTS OF ROOM TEMP. WATER OVER EACH DAY. THIS IS HOW I DO IT AND IT WORKS ABOUT 99.9% OF THE TIME.
GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN.
IF YOU NEED SOME HELP OR GOT ANY QUESTIONS JUST ASK ME OR SOMEONE ON M.P.
LATER.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 5, 2007)

Good advice, but I left the seeds in germ too long & ended up with some much longer. Used a thin pencil to make a deep enough hole in the soil, pick up the seed with tweezers and CAREFULLY aim the root into the soil. Lightly brush some soil over the hole and tap with your finger. 

Hey they came up fast when I did this, but probably better to catch the germed seeds before you half a 1/2 inch root.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 7, 2007)

i`ve picked them up gently, being carefull not to touch the tap-root with my fingers man. i`ve also germed until the tap root was an inch long, they come out spiralling.place them, root down into your grow medium and cover lightly. plant around 1 cm down, spray with water and always keep the soil surface damp.


----------



## DRILLS (Jun 9, 2007)

hey sorry took so long to write back...i was gone for a few days. but im back now.....
yeah so about your root tip...well i dont think it really matters which way cause some i put in with the root tip down and most with the root tip up and they always come up.
i think if you do everything right and you are very very careful you will always get a sprout. and like man said always make sure ALWAYS!!!!! keep you soil damp.


----------



## DRILLS (Jun 9, 2007)

Are You Guys Growing Indoors In Pots????????


----------



## DRILLS (Jun 9, 2007)

Because Im Not Sure If Many People Know This Or Ever Told You This But..................................
A Good Older Lady Friend Of Mine Told Me About Drainage For You Plants/pots.
Dont It **** That You Have To Buy These Expensive Pots With Special Drainage Trays On The Bottem......well...........
Here Is Your Answer..........
Go And Buy Some Cheap Buckets/pots Or Whatever From Your Local Dollar-rama.....99cents Store..........or Dollar Stores And Buy Some Buckets. A Mop Bucket Works Awesome Thats What I Always Use.
My Buckets Are As Follows.......11 Inches Across The Top...10 Inches In Height And 8.5 Inches Across The Bottom And They Always Grow Me Awesome Plants.
Anyway..........when You Buy These Buckets Do Not Cut Holes In The Bottom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go Somewhere And Get Some Crush Stone...ballast...small Round Rocks. (whatever You Can Get In Your Area) (im Luckey Cause I Have A Pit Nearby My House.)
Take These Small Rocks/pebbles And Put Them In Your Bucket. But!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only Fill Your Bucket Around 3-4 Inches From The Bottom With These Small Rocks Or Pebbles.
Then Pour In Your Soil Until The Soil Is About 2-3 Inches From The Top Of You Bucket.
Then You Are Done......no F-ing Around...... Works Better Than Actual Drainage Holes And No Mess....
And Thats How I Do It.

Peace And Good Luck To All.

Drills


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 9, 2007)

You still need drainage holes...The water will eventually build up and your roots will rot in the old water...The pebbles at the bottom is a very good suggestion but you still drill some holes in the botton to allow the old water to drain out. With no holes you will get salt build up and who knows what else?


----------



## DRILLS (Jun 9, 2007)

in the past 6 years i grew over 3500 marijuana plants (give or take) and that was and still is my method and not once did my roots rot or my plants die.
you see about 99% of the water when you water well the soil soaks it up and if you are using hps of mh lights they are so powerful that the water that has been soaked up by the soil in the top half of the bucket will evaporate between 6-10 hours and the rest within 20-24 hours. 
so in reality about 1% of the water each time you water will end up in the bottom of the bucket and then when you water again that also will be evaporated.
AND THIS IS HOW I KNOW WHY........................
WHEN I CUT MY BABIES DOWN AND GET THEM READY FOR DRYING.......
I ALWAYS RE-USE MY SAME BUCKETS FOR THE NEXT CROP....SO WHEN I TAKE MY BUCKETS IN THE WOODS BEHIND MY HOUSE TO DUMP THE SOIL AND PEBBLES OUT, THE BOTTOM OF THE BUCKET IS BONE I MEAN BONE DRY.
SERIOUS THIS IS NO JOKE. TRUST ME.
AND IF YOU GOT TOO, TRY IT....YOU WILL SEE.

LATER GUYS AND AGAIN GOOD LUCK WITH ALL YOUR GROWS,

DRILLS.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 10, 2007)

Viracocha711 said:
			
		

> You still need drainage holes...The water will eventually build up and your roots will rot in the old water...The pebbles at the bottom is a very good suggestion but you still drill some holes in the botton to allow the old water to drain out. With no holes you will get salt build up and who knows what else?


if your not over-feeding or over-watering, then holes are not "nessecary", in fact i know a few ppl who use buckets, no holes with no adverse effects.
the only reason for holes is to aid in drainage should over-watering or salt build-up become a problem, to enable a flush.  IMHO:tokie:  :tokie:


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 10, 2007)

The reason I said this is because it appeared the tip on the buckets was incomplete...Considering the advise was given to someone just learning how to grow and may not understand that many other variables(GOOD WATER, Amount at each watering, time between, ...) must be in place and done correctly for this tech to work, correct?

So, what I should have said is this may not the best tech for someone who does not have few grows under their belt to be starting out with.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 10, 2007)

agreed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2007)

wow you guys know your stuff


----------

